# Hyatt Coconut Plantation or Disney's Vero Beach Resort?



## Steve (Apr 9, 2012)

Which resort would you choose between Hyatt Coconut Plantation and Disney's Vero Beach Resort?  Traditionally, we have preferred Sanibel Island for our Florida beach vacations...but we are thinking about trying either the Hyatt or Disney.  We can get a two bedroom villa at either location, and we'll have three generations from college age to seniors.  We won't have any small children.  

The Hyatt looks a lot more elegant, but it is not on the beach.  The Disney resort is right on the beach, but doesn't look quite as nice.  Also, the beach at Vero looks a bit narrow and rough compared to many other Florida beaches.  

We like low rise resorts that are fairly tranquil.  That's why we like Sanibel, and it's why we are considering the Hyatt or Disney rather than the Marriotts at Marco, Fort Lauderdale, or Singer Island.

Which would you choose between Hyatt Coconut Planation and Disney's Vero Beach Resort?  Has anyone been to both?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 9, 2012)

Both are great.  Without small kids, I'd choose the Hyatt.


----------



## theo (Apr 9, 2012)

*No --- but you CAN "get there from here"...*



Steve said:


> <snip> The Hyatt looks a lot more elegant, but it is not on the beach. <snip>



For whatever it may be worth in your decision process, be aware that while Coconut Plantation itself is indeed not on (or even particularly near) the beach, they do run a "water shuttle" directly *to* the beach (more specifically, right to the northern shore of Lover's Key State Park, at Big Carlos Pass).

I don't know their timetable, but the resort can surely provide details. Pretty convenient way to get right to the beach without having to drive, park, etc.  I've never taken this water shuttle myself, but I have certainly seen it come and go from the Lover's Key area shoreline while walking either that same shoreline, or while walking the shoreline on the other (FMB) side of Big Carlos Pass.


----------



## funtime (Apr 9, 2012)

How about a two or three bed at Marriott's Ocean Pointe?  It is a large enough resort that you can find some tranquil spots by one of the three pools and it is right on the beach. Funtime


----------



## esk444 (Apr 9, 2012)

theo said:


> For whatever it may be worth in your decision process, be aware that while Coconut Plantation itself is indeed not on (or even particularly near) the beach, they do run a "water shuttle" directly *to* the beach (more specifically, right to the northern shore of Lover's Key State Park, at Big Carlos Pass).
> 
> I don't know their timetable, but the resort can surely provide details. Pretty convenient way to get right to the beach without having to drive, park, etc.  I've never taken this water shuttle myself, but I have certainly seen it come and go from the Lover's Key area shoreline while walking either that same shoreline, or while walking the shoreline on the other (FMB) side of Big Carlos Pass.



FYI, that beach is kind of nasty and the water taxi is very inconvenient.  When I was there I never met anyone that did it more than once just to say they did it, or to get a free dolphin viewing boat ride.  Beach goers mostly plopped in their cars and drove to Sanibel, Vanderbilt, or Ft. Myers.  

I would treat the Hyatt as a very nice inland golf resort, not a beach resort.  The pools were very nice (though timeshare pools were cold with inconsistent closing times for us, hotel ones were very warm) and the golf course views were beautiful.  However, although the hotel is right on estero bay, there is no view of it in any of the public areas of the hotel.  You could be 10 miles inland and never know.

So the Hyatt felt like those places like Weston FL, Doral, Marriott Fairways Villas, Sheraton Br. Plantation, Marriott non-beach Hilton Head Island resorts, which are nice golf resorts but not really beach resorts.  If popping out of your unit and walking 100 yards to get to the beach is important to you (like it is at Sanibel or Marco Island), the Hyatt isn't going to meet your needs.  It just has a different feel to it.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 10, 2012)

If you want waterfront / beach, the Hyatts in KW are better.


----------



## theo (Apr 10, 2012)

*Maybe so, but the question asked by the OP was...*



MaryH said:


> If you want waterfront / beach, the Hyatts in KW are better.



..."Which resort would you choose between Hyatt Coconut Plantation and Disney's Vero Beach Resort?"


----------



## yumdrey (Apr 10, 2012)

*Hyatt would be my pick!*

I stayed at Hyatt Coconut plantation during last NYE week.
High end resort with daily maid service, top notch amenities, etc...
If you like a more luxury feel, pick Hyatt coconut plantation. You would not regret.
View from your balcony and nature feeling is great.
If you are lucky, you can see bald eagles from your balcony each morning.
Peaceful, quiet location.
Free trolly and ferry service to Hyatt's private island which is a great experience each day as well.
You can see Manatee or dolphins on the way.
Stock your icebox with lunch, snack and beer (you can borrow ice packed cooler from front desk) and spend hours on the beach.
Great for shell collect, reading books, etc...
Never had any problem to find empty chairs or tables.
Planning to go there again next year spring break, loved resort!


----------



## esk444 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm almost positive that the Hyatt Coconut Plantation did not have daily maid service.  In fact, I missed having maid service at all because I overslept during the mid week cleaning and had a do not disturb sign on when they came around.  I forgot to call to reschedule.  

The Hyatt residence clubs like the one in Aspen do have daily maid service.  They actually came around twice a day.  Once for a daily cleaning and in the evening for turndown service and towel replacement.  That was awesome.


----------



## Bob B (Apr 11, 2012)

I did a report on the Hyatt back in March; see the resorts databases for my comments. There is not daily maid service, but there is daily towel exchange and they will restock any soap/shampoo if you need. There is a mid-week full cleaning.


----------

